# How to drain gas on a Toro Power Clear 418



## recruiter1 (May 22, 2016)

I have a full tank of gas in my snowblower, so I don't want to simply run it down, obviously. I have a Toro Power Clear 418 Model 38282 with electric start. I read the manual for how to drain the gas, but nothing I can see looks like what the manual shows. I'm wondering if it is hidden behind something?
Can anyone give me some advise?
Thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

There should be a fuel line attached to the bottom of the gas tank.....if I found the right manual.

Have you ever used Sta-Bil gas treatment?? They claim it will keep fuel fresh for 2 years.

How to Use STA-BIL® Fuel Stabilizers, Treatments - FAQ


----------



## recruiter1 (May 22, 2016)

I have used the STA-BIL treatment before. Unfortunately, with all the additives in gas nowadays, I often still end up with clogged carbs or fuel lines, by the time winter comes around again. Then I have to send it to the repair shop for a rebuild or clean out. I'm better off draining it and running it empty. Less problems in the winter.
I've reviewed the manual. There is supposed to be a small screw under the carb to drain the tank from. Unfortunately, nothing I see looks like the drawing they show.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Sabl, There is one problem with Sta-Bil that everyone should be aware of. That is it does not prevent fuel from evaporating away and leaving residues behind which in turn clogs the carburetors.

I just had clean to carburetors on equipment that I have for sale that all the fuel evaporated away.

So if recruiter1 does drain the fuel via the bottom of the tank he should still start and run the engine dry of fuel and even this is not a guarantee that some isn't left behind as some fuel bowls does have a little left using this method.


----------



## recruiter1 (May 22, 2016)

I agree with AVB. The repair shop, where I brought my equipment to previously, told me to be sure to run the equipment dry, after draining. My first year with my Ariens snowblower I used the STA-BIL and ended up having to rebuild the carb. I've drained and run it ever since without a problem.
I took another look at my snowblower. Unless the screw I need to loosen is behind something, I can't see it. I don't want to disassemble anything until I know what I'm looking for, and where.
BTW: how did I get an ad embedded in my original post?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not sure how you got an embedded ad in your original post. Once you register they should not appear. But, I came in without signing in I can see it.....but like most places I research I am not a member and see many embedded links. 

In truth, I rarely use any type of additives and Sta-Bil is one of them. My equipment only sits idle for a few months......and with the cold winter temperatures I'm not sure if fuel stability is an issue. I park my mower in the garage and shut the engine off. Maybe a bad thing to do but I do not turn the fuel valve off. After 12 years (and 500 hours) of following the same procedure I've never had problems starting the mower the next year.

In your case, I'd follow AVB's advice and drain the tank. Snow blowers often sit for long periods of time.

I will check the Toro site and see if I can find some info on your machine.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

It is part of the visitor system. The ads only shows while in visitation mode; once you log in they are no longer shown. It an incentive to be a member and to log in each time. Its like the site I administrate where our manual download section is hidden from public viewing and from those that register but never post. 

Those like me that uses FF Private mode they need to manually log in; otherwise auto log in works. Which is what I used for a long time but for security reasons I had to private mode.


----------



## recruiter1 (May 22, 2016)

Now I get it. When I simply go to, or refresh the page, without signing back in, the ad appears. Once I log on, the ad disappears, along with all the other ads on the page.

As described to me, there are so many additives in the gas now, especially when formulated for winter and summer use (ethanol levels change from season to season, along with other additives) the longer the engine sits with fuel in it, the more likely you are to have problems.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

So glad someone else realize this beside myself. Most users usually blame all their fuel problems on ethanol when it not always the case. I have seen cases where 2 cycle fuel oil with it additives destroy fuel line when the same exact gasoline with a different fuel oil causes no problems. The only fuel line I seen to withstand today fuels fairly well is Nitrile rubber and even it has problems.

I even tested some Stens True Blue fuel line that was supposedly 100% ethanol resistance and would not harden, soften or shrink per the manufacture to only have the submerge line to become rock hard and strink in 1 month in 10% ethanol fuel blend.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Even though I'm in Central Ohio, a snow blower can sit idle for years in my area. I would make sure the fuel was drained and carb run dry before retiring it for the season if I had had one.......15' X 300' gravel driveway is more than I care to take on with a snow blower. 

Is your carb visible from under the heater box?? I have no idea if the heater box has to be removed to access the carb.


----------



## recruiter1 (May 22, 2016)

Well I was finally able to get hold of the small engine repair co I use locally.
He informed me that the drain is located under and to the right of the ignition key slot, on the rear of the engine. You may have to move the rubber overflow tube to access it. There is a Philips Head screw that you loosen, but not remove, and drain the gasoline into a container until it is empty. You then put in some ethanol free gas and let it run dry. The drained gas can then be used in your car's tank. The gasoline used here in the Northeast should not be stored for more than 30 days without being used up. The gas tank of your car will dilute the fuel from the snowblower sufficiently, so you won't have any issues.
Based on the diagram in the manual, you would not have located the screw, unless you knew where you were looking.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> He informed me that the drain is located under and to the right of the ignition key slot, on the rear of the engine.


That was what I noticed in the service manual........the key switch is located in the 'heater box'. That's why I asked if you could see the carb when peeking under it. 

Toro keeps some nice online manuals.......unlike other manufacturers. Kohler does the same and you don't have to pay an arm and a leg for a decent service manual. Owners manuals are easy to come by........a full service manual is not so easy to get sometimes. I own a commercial Toro mower and have all service manuals downloaded on my computer. Sure hope I never have to use them......:laugh:


----------



## recruiter1 (May 22, 2016)

Considering all I had was an owners manual, that was probably my first problem. I will go online to see if I can download the service manual for it.
Thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't know much about what the owners manual shows......I looked at the service manual. I was at a disadvantage because I did not know the year of your machine......I guessed at 2015. 

I can look up the link if you'd like. Toro (and other better brands) do offer a valuable reference to their equipment in regard to manuals.


----------



## recruiter1 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks SABL. I downloaded and printed the service manual for my machine. The strange part of it is, now that I know where to look for it, I can finally understand the drawing. This is a prime case of a picture is worth a thousand words, not to mention all the confusion it could solve.
Thanks for the help


----------

